# paintings, doodles and my photography



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

here they are my art collection.

ill start out with the more contemporary ones










my mom and sister

























































































































































i made this one in real life, took a picture then computer edited it









































































mmm piercing

and this is me










since then ive had a lot more dp dr inspired art but i dont have pictures of every single thing i've done a lot of these i did at an art group i used to meet with so i tried to tone down my surrealistic ways..ill get moer eup for you when i get more of the intenser pieces of art though. anyway im sixteen so i think its going pretty well. enjoy


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

very nice collection. Thats some damn good stuff, especially for a 16 year old. I really like the person walking down the snowy street and the zebras. Your style has a fluid quality that makes everything seem so smooth yet stand out. I also had no idea you could pierce a chest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I love the drawing of the guy with the huge teeth up against the tree.

I don't ever draw, so the style itself is clumsy, but here's something I drew a year or two ago that you might enjoy...


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

thats nice.
yeah
i took my chest piercing out
my hair is dark brown now
hah,
i have a shit pile of actual DP DR inspired art, a lot of the stuff thats here is stuff i did before i had dp and dr, the man against the tree is dp dr inspired i gotta get some more pics up though.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I like the teeth.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

very impressive.... i love the angel one.


----------

